
Growing Web Template Studio - AlphaWeaver
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsdeveloper/2019/08/21/growing-web-template-studio/
======
tmm84
This is something that is actually interesting to me. It does simplify the
whole get a web service up part of development. The one thing that isn't
touted enough on the page is how much this was brought about by interns. I
hope those interns get some respect for something this functional and usable
(I checked the MS Garage page and the team isn't even pictured, sigh).

------
ZeroCool2u
This is an impressive engineering effort and really just a cool project, but
most importantly to Microsoft, it's an excellent sales funnel for Azure.

------
ape4
Do the <h2>s look bigger than the <h1>

~~~
craigkilgo
The snozzberries taste like snozzberries.

